# fuse for tail lights, instrument panel, '97 GXE



## daniel501 (May 27, 2004)

The instrument panel lights and tail lights on my wife's '97 Sentra GXE are not working. 

Eyeballing the fuse box, the diagram on the plastic cover doesn't indicate either of these. 

I've pulled every one of the fuses and they *appear* to be OK visually, but I realize that we can't just go on visual inspection. 

Could someone tell me exactly which fuse is on the tail light / dash light circuit, so I can just replace it with a good fuse? 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

the fuse box that you need to go to is in the engine bay.. under tail.. its the fuse box by your battery.. i believe its a 7.5.. but it MAY be 15


----------



## daniel501 (May 27, 2004)

Chuck said:


> the fuse box that you need to go to is in the engine bay.. under tail.. its the fuse box by your battery.. i believe its a 7.5.. but it MAY be 15


Ah hah! Another fuse box. Clearly I'm not a Nissan guy. Thank you so much. I'm going back out to take a look. :cheers:


----------



## daniel501 (May 27, 2004)

Yep. Got it. Fusebox next to the battery. It was a 10. Replaced it, and everything works now.

Thanks a million! :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

cool, glad to be of assistance.


----------

